# Bikinudas en Manzanillo



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Amigos del foro, este puente del 20 de Noviembre adelantado, me fui a Manzanillo, Colima.

Manzanillo se encuentra relativamente cerca de Guadalajara, aproximadamente a 3 horas manejando por la autopista, esta incluso mas cerca que Puerto Vallarta.

Aunque Manzanillo es un destino turistico muy frecuentado por la gente de Guadalajara y el occidente del pais, no es tan popular los viajes o rutas en MTB.

Desafortunadamente para este viaje no me pude llevar la bici, pues era un viaje familiar, y me sentenciaron desde antes NADA DE BICIS en este viaje, pues ni modo, pues tenia ganas de explorar una ruta nueva de la ciudad de Colima a Cuyutlan (la famosa playa de la Gran Ola Verde).

Pero bueno como alguien por ahi se quedo con ganas de ver unas Bikinudas en el post anterior del colega Blatido, aqui les mando unas fotos de este bello puerto de Manzanillo.

Si alguien por ahi conoce algunas rutas por Colima y/o Manzanillo a ver si las comenta, pues me quede con ganas de regresar pero la proxima si con mi bici.









































































Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Propongo este post como post del año!!!

DrFoes... como siempre, tus posts son de primerisimo nivel!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelente fotos....


me come la envidia..más ahora que aquí ya se está poniendo como un congelador


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Hay dos o tres buenas rutas alrededor de Manzanillo, lo mejor es darse una vuelta por la tienda de bicis que está cerca del Carmina, casi siempre tienen salidas. Pero si no, para la próxima puedes pedir que te suban a Minatitlán por carretera y hacer la bajada de los mil ríos, (no llegan ni a 50, pero así le dicen), ó salir rumbo a Chandiablo (por la Penal) para llegar al río, por ahí es por donde llegan de la bajada de Manantlán.
Casi todas son pura terracería, casi no hay vereda.
Pero sigue poniendo bikinudas


----------

